# MB's end of season picture post.



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

A while back a few of the members asked to see pictures of all my engine builds. I promised I would post pictures around the 1st of April. " promise made, promise kept". I broke up my self display into four picture quadrants (A,B,C,D), and one distant overall view (E). These pictures represent three seasons of engine building, two of which were here as a member of H.M.E.M..

A) Upper left.







B) Upper right.






C) Lower left.






D) Lower right.






E) Overall view.






#1 Elmer's #44 Open Column Twin.






#2 Elmer's #8 Scotty. A scotch yoke single cylinder






#3 Elmer's #51 V3R. An oscillating three cylinder engine with reverse. Built around Thanksgiving time so I named the engine "Turkey."






#4 A opposed twin cylinder wobble plate engine I built based on Elmer's #14 in the #5 picture below.






#5 Elmer's #14 Wobble Plate Engine.






#6 Elmer's # 52 Reversible Vertical Twin Wobbler.






#7 A single cylinder wobbler I built based on Elmer's #52 in picture #6 above.






#8 Elmer's #33 Mill Engine.






#9 Elmer's #41 Factory Engine.






#10 And below is my final build of the season, Elmer's # 29 Mine Engine.






I hope you enjoyed watching my engine builds, and many thanks to all of you for your help and support. 

-MB


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good God man, do you never sleep! ;D What a tremendous collection of work and all displayed quite well. Personally, I would like to thank you for sharing the ride with us these past couple of years as I remember watching many of these jewels while they were being built. Quite the accomplishment, please don't stop now. :bow:


BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60 (Mar 28, 2010)

A very impressive collection of builds you have there! :bow:

Many thanks for the documenting of your builds here.

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great collection MB. Thanks for sharing the builds with us. That's a lot of fine work to do in 3 years never mind seasons? Are your seasons more than a year long :big:

Have a great off-season, see you back in the shop in the fall 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Good God man, do you never sleep! ;D What a tremendous collection of work and all displayed quite well. Personally, I would like to thank you for sharing the ride with us these past couple of years as I remember watching many of these jewels while they were being built. Quite the accomplishment, please don't stop now. :bow:
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Thanks Jim! I really do need to take a break. With the arrival of spring the open road is calling me. But "I'll be back", (Arnold S. said that, and I can't spell his last name for sure!) :big:
I'll still be around, lurking in the "peanut gallery".

-MB


----------



## capjak (Mar 28, 2010)

What a fantastic collection. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Jack


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 28, 2010)

Truly marvelous MB! Thanks for the shot. One day they may find their way into a museum someplace. Looks like you're out of shelf space. 

-Trout


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> A very impressive collection of builds you have there! :bow:
> 
> Many thanks for the documenting of your builds here.
> 
> Rick



And Thank You!, For providing this wonderful forum for us Rick!

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Great collection MB. Thanks for sharing the builds with us. That's a lot of fine work to do in 3 years never mind seasons? Are your seasons more than a year long :big:
> 
> Have a great off-season, see you back in the shop in the fall
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil! I'm looking forward to it. 

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

capjak  said:
			
		

> What a fantastic collection. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Jack



Your welcome Jack!

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Truly marvelous MB! Thanks for the shot. One day they may find their way into a museum someplace. Looks like you're out of shelf space.
> 
> -Trout



Thank you, and your welcome Trout! Museum? Or maybe "Honey" will have a Garage Sale! She once said "build more!, I'll have lots of money when I sell them!" :big:

Its getting a little tight on those shelves for sure. Its good that I emptied all the bottles of liquor! ;D

-MB


----------



## ksouers (Mar 28, 2010)

MB,
That's a truly impressive collection! And all of it very great work, I remember you documenting many of them here. 

Thanks for displaying them all in one post.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> MB,
> That's a truly impressive collection! And all of it very great work, I remember you documenting many of them here.
> 
> Thanks for displaying them all in one post.



Thanks Kevin! I really enjoyed sharing my builds and posting my progress.

With the watchful eyes on me, I was able to stay focused and complete every build.

All of you Helped me to do it! :bow:

Thanks!

-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 28, 2010)

This should be called the *Inspiration Post*, if this doesnt make you wont to make chips fly nothing will.
GREAT work MB th_wav


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> This should be called the *Inspiration Post*, if this doesnt make you wont to make chips fly nothing will.
> GREAT work MB th_wav



Thanks Jeff!

I want to see you shop buried in chips, and all your finished projects when I come back! :big:

-MB


----------



## putputman (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful display of your talent. I'll bet you have some fond memories everytime you look at it.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

capjak  said:
			
		

> What a fantastic collection. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Jack



Thanks capjak! I enjoyed sharing it with all of you! 

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Beautiful display of your talent. I'll bet you have some fond memories everytime you look at it.



Thanks putputman! I like to think of myself as a person "persistently pursuing the ability to do what talented men can do." ;D

-MB


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 28, 2010)

MB....very nice display...I am envious... :bow:


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 28, 2010)

MB,

Thanks for sharing your builds.

Perhaps in your "off" season you can build some shelves to hold next seasons engines.

SAM


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> MB....very nice display...I am envious... :bow:



Thanks for the bow! 

Envy, anger, fear, jealousy, hate, etc' can all be good emotions if used properly and in a positive way to your advantage.

Anger and fear are my favorite! 

Fear: When I'm 'afraid' of a complicated part I take my time and try real hard to avoid making it twice. The result is usually a good part.

Anger: When I blotch up a part I get 'angry' enough to increase my my focus. And I usually make a perfect replacement part, in half the time.

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> MB,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your builds.
> 
> ...



Thanks SAM. You just gave me a great idea! :bow:

On both sides of the open shelves are shallow cabinets, also with adjustable shelves. All I need to do is get "Honey" to clear out all the clutter, and presto! I have more than doubled the space for future engine builds. And I don't even need to get my hands dirty! ;D

-MB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow MB.
Missed all this because I had to work today...now I can only repeat what everyone else has said.
Fantastic collection.
Thanks for sharing.
Wonderful builds/threads.
Inspirational.

Very nice.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 28, 2010)

Great collection MB. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Enjoy your Spring, the open road, and be safe. 

Bill


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Wow MB.
> Missed all this because I had to work today...now I can only repeat what everyone else has said.
> Fantastic collection.
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...



Thanks for the compliments, 'Big Guy'. 

Ya know what Zee, The real tough and confident 'Big Guys' that I know never need to get into "confrontations". Their intelligence won't allow them to lower themselves to stupid behavior that invites trouble. And you know that the biggest, toughest, elephant's in the jungle fear the small brave mouse! 

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, what a nice collection of engines. And a beautiful display. Very, very nice work.

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Great collection MB. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Enjoy your Spring, the open road, and be safe.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill.

Safety on the open road is a no.1 priority for motorcyclists in today's fast paced driving environments. Many people use their peripheral vision to spot oncoming cars when they stop at intersections (many never look or stop at all!). This is a bad practice that doesn't always register a thin motorcycle silhouette that can blend in with a tree or telephone pole. I've had literally dozens of car stop at an intersection, and then pull out right in front of me to be shocked when I appear from seemingly nowhere! In a fender-bender, the biker usually ends up in the ER, and the 'cager' drives away.

Thanks, I'll be on my toes trying to survive the riding season.

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Wow, what a nice collection of engines. And a beautiful display. Very, very nice work.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck. A compliment from an old pro like you is really great!

I'm not saying that to mean you age is old. I mean that you have a good many years experience over me at machining.

-MB


----------



## Maryak (Mar 29, 2010)

MB,

Magic stuff :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanks for your contribution and instruction here at HMEM.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 29, 2010)

Inspiring stuff MB - hie ye back!


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 29, 2010)

A truly wonderful collection MB.

Elmer has a lot to answer for, as well as yourself, for giving so much inspiration to so many people.


Bogs


----------



## BigBore (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't even think of an appropriate accolade. You know how I value my PDF's of your builds.

Now, exactly when are you leaving and what is your address again?






a guy has to try........... :-[





Ed


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> MB,
> 
> Magic stuff :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob! I'm very proud to be a part of this forum. 

I like to think of myself (one member) as a single tooth on one small gear in a lathes gear train. There are many teeth (members) and many different size gears (skill levels) that all work together to keep the spindle in motion (A successful forum). 

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Inspiring stuff MB - hie ye back!



Thanks Tel! I'm still here for moment. 

And, I'm already thinking about getting back at it in the fall.

You know, transitioning from one hobby to another is the hardest part.

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> A truly wonderful collection MB.
> 
> Elmer has a lot to answer for, as well as yourself, for giving so much inspiration to so many people.
> Bogs



Thank you Bogs!

I wish I could have met Elmer in person to thank him for the inspiration he afforded me. The huge and diverse amount of models he produced has helped many beginners and experienced machinists to become involved with building model engines.

Sometimes I feel like Elmer is looking over my shoulder when I'm in the shop. I know that sounds a little far fetched, but its how I feel. 

-MB


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 29, 2010)

Once again; very well done MB :bow:
This is very inspiring!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> I can't even think of an appropriate accolade. You know how I value my PDF's of your builds.
> Now, exactly when are you leaving and what is your address again?
> a guy has to try........... :-[
> Ed



Thank you Ed! ("accolade", I had to Google that word). :big:

I'm happy that you found benefit from my build threads, and created the PDF's.
Adding them to the 'Downloads and Uploads' section of the forum was a great idea, that will also benefit others that would like to try their hand at building some of Elmer's Engines. You deserve a big hand for all the effort and time you spent to help others. Thanks again!

I'll be involved with motorcycles and other activities until we leave for Canada for our July/August getaway vacation. As soon as the weather warms up a bit, the call of the open road will cause me to be gone for days, and even weeks at a time.

We don't have a real address up in Canada. Its just a lot number on a township plan up in Barry's Bay Ontario. A few years ago the authorities staked a 911 location number at our gate to assist emergency services should their help be needed. Were on a three mile long medium size lake called 'Long Lake' half way between Combermere and Barry's bay. The area is just peppered with lakes of all sizes. Kamaniskeg Lake is the largest one nearby, eighteen miles long and about four miles away.

I vacationed in the summer on the lake my entire life. After getting married "Honey" fell in love with the area and insisted that we buy a piece of property on Long Lake. After years of searching and waiting she found the right one and said, "Your buying it, and I don't want to hear another word about it!". End of story. ;D

Combermere Ontario link.

Note: in the picture and on the lower left hand corner, you can see a white square. That's my best friends truck with a load of covered lumber on it! He also owns the only Motel in town that he converted into summer rental suites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combermere,_Ontario

Barry's Bay link.

http://www.barrysbay.com/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqZQix175zI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMxIm5tBrdI[/ame]

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Once again; very well done MB :bow:
> This is very inspiring!
> 
> Kind regards, Arnold



Thanks Arnold! 8)

I put in six months of building, and now its time for me to step aside and give others a chance.

So, now that your "inspired", fill in the gap I leave for the next six months, and build as many as you can! 

I'll look forward to seeing them when I get back. 

-MB


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I certainly cannot say anything that has not already been said. I'll just add my admiration for your collection of magnificent engines.

:bow:


----------



## joe d (Mar 30, 2010)

MB

A nice finish to this year's building campaign. I like your choice of vacation spots as well, passed through Barrys Bay many times on my way to Algonquin. My sister's university room-mate taught high school there for 25 years. Small world some times....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Longboy (Mar 30, 2010)

This is good. Ya, I'll have to put up a compilation of efforts too! Thanks for showing your "library of models" MB!  Dave.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike, Joe, and Dave.

Thank you for the compliments, and for stopping by to take a look.




			
				joe d  said:
			
		

> MB
> A nice finish to this year's building campaign. I like your choice of vacation spots as well, passed through Barrys Bay many times on my way to Algonquin. My sister's university room-mate taught high school there for 25 years. Small world some times....
> 
> Cheers, Joe



One of my neighbors on Long Lake was the Principal of the high school. About five years ago she transferred and moved to BC. It really is a small world, especially up in Barry's Bay! 

-MB


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW WEE !! :bow: :bow:

WUNNERFUL COLLECTION MB !!

I can only dream of having that many and of that quality !

Mike


----------



## zturgut (Apr 6, 2010)

I can only say "wonderful, great" etc. because of my poor english.. It is not a matter if some of them will end up in a museum since you've already got a museum there.. Many machinists build Elmer's designs but yours are absolutely the "MB" ones.
By the way do you have any idea why a lot of model engine machinists are motorcyclists (including me and Erdem) at the same time ?

Have a nice ride and be safe.

Best Regards,
Zeki


----------

